# Where do dubbers go to college?



## BlackWolfsburg (Mar 1, 2001)

Just curious where all the dubbers are enrolled across the country.
*UMBC* here (University of Maryland Baltimore County)


----------



## MRjettaVR6 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

*L*ouisiana *S*tate *U*niversity


----------



## Doublearon (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (aka RPI, aka Rensselaer)... in the lovely capital region of New York State (blech)... Troy, NY


----------



## BlackWolfsburg (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

anyone else???


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Doublearon)*

Penn State
lots and lots of Jetta GLs here. can't walk more than 20 feet before seeing one. couple sweet tuned GTIs though. the jettas are mostly stock, and the gtis sometimes have a lil something done to them. great driving roads here in the back country though.


----------



## Mark OBrien (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

UCF----- University of Central Florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeff Andrews (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Mark OBrien)*

Crappy community college. *T*arrant *C*ounty *C*ollege. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

University of California Los Angeles


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just curious where all the dubbers are enrolled across the country.
*UMBC* here (University of Maryland Baltimore County) [HR][/HR]​haha, UMCP dropout back at UMUC now.


----------



## GoGTIGo (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (jamesb)*

I go to RUTGERS UNIVERSITY!!!


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (GoGTIGo)*

East Carolina University


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

Started out at Northeastern University out in Boston. Transfered out middle of frosh year and ended up back home at Duquesne University here in lovely dahntahn Pittsburgh. Hatin it here and lookin to move again.







Damn nomadic blood


----------



## 4doorturbo (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (GtiGuy1)*

UCF also!


----------



## pman81 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Jeff Andrews)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Crappy community college. *T*arrant *C*ounty *C*ollege. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​werd! TCC!! "the 13th grade"
j/k...it's right by my house, kinda cool to see vortexers that close

as for myself, i go to the *U*niversity of *S*outhern *C*alifornia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...in the ghetto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurocargirl (May 9, 2001)

California State University Bakersfield 
* ROTF LMAO * (you would know why if you lived out here)
The Antelope Valley Campus


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (eurocargirl)*

*F*lorida *I*nternational *U*niversity!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
our new logo: 










[Modified by LIQUIX, 1:33 AM 9-9-2001]


----------



## TheChad1.8t (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Towson University in Towson, MD here


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

UMBC, yeah!!! Another Retriever here.
(U Must Be Crazy)


----------



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

Me too!!! UCLA! Go Bruins


----------



## Larry1.8TTU (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Texas Tech University
you know, the one with Bobby Knight. woot woot.
Hey, at least I have the best VW in town.











[Modified by Larry1.8TTU, 9:57 PM 9-4-2001]


----------



## boeing727 (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Larry1.8TTU)*

Case Western Reserve University  
(Engineering)


----------



## TDawg (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Washington State University Grad last year.


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (TDawg)*

umb http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dj Deception (Mar 2, 2001)

Cal Poly Pomona Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfstrom (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*











[Modified by golfstrom, 10:09 AM 9-5-2001]


----------



## Jupiter1.8T (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Rider University
Lawrenceville, NJ


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Jupiter1.8T)*

University of Arizona my freshman year... now at Arizona State. I know i know that its some sorta sin to do that.... but oh well.
ry


----------



## vincenthotrod (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (boraIV)*

T U F T S ! ya baby!


----------



## greekjetta (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Lehigh University (Pa)










[Modified by greekjetta, 1:59 AM 9-5-2001]


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (greekjetta)*

*U*niversity of *T*exas in *D*allas


----------



## terribleone (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

michigan state university


----------



## spooled (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Dj Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cal Poly Pomona Baby!!!!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​Me too...can't wait to see how terrible parking will be for fall http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Went to Grinnell College (Iowa) and Stetson University (Florida) -- graduated from there.
Working at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis.


----------



## 6Cylinder (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

*P*enn *S*tate *U*niversity (Lehigh Valley Campus)


----------



## DriversWanted (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Buran)*

UCLA........ as someone already mentioned = University of California, Los Angeles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgrrrrl (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

UCLA!!!


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

"UC" De Anza, school of the Japanse and "RICE CARS"! Okay, just take out the "UC" and add COMMUNITY COLLEGE.







Almost done with the 14th/15th grade


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

University of Utah College of Law (M5 here I come, I hope).








Eric


----------



## naranjaGTI (Mar 21, 2001)

University Of Applied Science in Wolfsburg


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Northeastern University in Boston


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Ravin' VR6)*









rutgers college
rutgers university


----------



## Pkjr703 (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (dieselgrrrrl)*

Went from NOVA to ODU to now JMU, al in va... and I dont know why more people are posting from my skool becasue I see so my Vdubs here, most MK4's


----------



## Vaporgirrl (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Pkjr703)*

Brown University (grad)
Loyola College (finishing thesis)
Next? Hopefully someplace warm!


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Graduated from *J*ames *M*adison *U*niversity in VA 5/00.


----------



## rabidBora (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

Miami University... of Ohio


----------



## jackr (Jul 26, 2001)

Georgia Tech grad ..


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Ravin' VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Northeastern University in Boston[HR][/HR]​Hey, me too. Go NEU!










[Modified by Obelix, 1:34 PM 9-28-2001]


----------



## orieatvt (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Obelix)*


----------



## zero (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (orieatvt)*

University of Phoenix - Online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jemmy (May 1, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Graduated from University of Wisconsin - Madison!











































Go Badgers!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vonbottle (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (jemmy)*

TULANE UNIVERSITY - ROLL WAVE


----------



## jettaevo (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (vonbottle)*









Canada represent, 3rd year student, only 1 year 8 mths to go!!!
Volinder


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Gambit)*

IONA.EDU


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

BENTLEY COLLEGE.
I love my school. Only 7miles away from Downtown Boston and yet, such a suburb setting. Only thing I hate about my school is that too many Indians and richbrat International students who has nothing but money and they act like they own the fxxking place.
There are already 4 kids who drives around brand new M3 coupes.
Other than that, I love Bentley College. Awesome school for a Ebusiness related deciplines.


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (GoGTIGo)*

utpa
University of Texas Pan American


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (ericjimenez)*

JMU in Va!


----------



## Ajax (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (2kjettaguy)*

I got my BA at the University of Missouri (Anthropology!), but I work at the University of Michigan now. So I guess I'm still -kind- of at school.


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Ajax)*

U of I
University Of Illinois at Chicago


----------



## Rollin2Slow (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Ajax)*









The #1 party school in the nation







, the *U*niversity of *T*ennessee!!!
GO VOLS!


----------



## KrON (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

I JUST graduated from RIT (Rochester Institute of Technology)


----------



## strlen (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (2kjettaguy)*

Is it just me, but isn't there an unusually high percentage of 2.0's among college students then among other vortexers? I could see an explanation.. I'm an HS senior, I'll be applying to UC's and few others.


----------



## tigers24 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Cornell University


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (strlen)*

Graduated from Drexel University in June (Mechanical Engineering).
Going to Stevens Institute of Technology for Master's in Engineering.
Plan on going to Florida Tech for Master's in Management & Business Administration.
tan


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Dj Deception)*

California Polytechnic State University San Luis Obipos, AKA Cal Poly San Luis. The first! Cal Poly!
(although I might be down there at Harvey Mudd to go to my brothers party...)
quote:[HR][/HR]Cal Poly Pomona Baby!!!!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (John A)*

Graduate of Rutgers University in the beautiful city of Camden, NJ (Time magazine rated worst city in the USA)


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (ilovethecure)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"UC" De Anza, school of the Japanse and "RICE CARS"! Okay, just take out the "UC" and add COMMUNITY COLLEGE.







Almost done with the 14th/15th grade[HR][/HR]​Me too!


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (slc92goddess)*

Part time at CMC a.k.a. see me ski
Colorado Mountain College-Alpine Campus


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

just graduated from ITT in ohio. i DO NOT recommend it. i did get lucky and score a big money job out of the gates though. all colleges CAN suck. take what you can from it. all of my prospective employers LOVED the fact that i'm 29. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

In 1 year I'll be out at UW Eau Claire


----------



## lab_rat (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (wolfsburger)*

George Washington University(graduated)
Louisiana Tech University(next fall-Master's in ME)


----------



## nepavw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Pennsylvania College of Engineering aka Penn State University


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Was at Virginia Tech the last 2 years, just transferred to University of Maryland College Park


----------



## BanditG60 (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (vdubchickie)*

I go to SADU
Sleep All Day University


----------



## No I.D. (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Florida International University
Can't wait to graduate next year!


----------



## TotungSchlag (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

East Stroudsburg University....where the men are men and the women are too.


----------



## simon97jetta (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

Will be going to the University of California Davis this fall.


----------



## ilja (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (simon97jetta)*

Flunked out of UMass Amherst in 1993. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Graduated Harvard cum laude May, 2001. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Isaac in Cambridge


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Mt. Royal College in Calgary


----------



## Kerberos1278 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Fettes Brot)*

didnt go to college... US Army instead.








Got sent to Desert Storm!








Got out and now Im a Network Admin, thank god for computers...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Larry1.8TTU)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, at least I have the best VW in town.







[HR][/HR]​Hey, you practically have the *only* VW in town.







A few NBs, a couple Jettas, and maybe a Passat.







Not like here where about half the town is in NBs and Jettas....








And givin' some love to those from the *real* UT, the *U*niversity of *T*exas (the only real one, Austin).















Graduated May 1999 with a BS in Computer Science. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

REPRESENTING CANADA!!!!
Graduated from *Ryerson Polytechnic University* in Toronto with a Bachelor of Technology Degree!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Johnny_Turbo, 6:56 AM 9-6-2001]


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Johnny_Turbo)*

Just graduated from Princeton University this past June ...
Though I got my Jetta out here in Cali ... btw for those in NJ how hard is it to find stick shifts in NJ / Northeast anyway ... I was guessing it'd be easier in Cali b/c of the increased num of manual shift cars I see on the road but I wasn't sure ...


----------



## A2JettaDriver (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (wolfsburger)*

Hofstra University. In Hempstead, LI.
I have no idea if anyone else on the site goes here. I sure as hell aint reading 80 posts.


----------



## dlachnic (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

















Shouldn't this be a poll?










[Modified by dlachnic, 2:10 PM 9-6-2001]


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (dlachnic)*

Penn State '94


----------



## 97RedJettaTrek (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

Hawaii Pacific University (HPU).....


----------



## jlew (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (97RedJettaTrek)*

LEHIGH UNIVERSITY (Bethlehem, PA) 1997
WASHINGTON U. (St. Louis, MO) MBA 2003
*greekjetta:* 
How's L.U. doing? Year? Major? Where do you live on campus?
*Steez:* 
I grew up in "New Ro"... Iona is expanding like crazy, huh?


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

I have a bachelors and a masters degree from Northwestern University, on the shores of lovely Lake Michigan.
If only I knew then how good I had it....
Ah, youth. It's wasted on the young.


----------



## KrisC (Aug 3, 2001)

Starting my junior year at UNC-Chapel Hill


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (dts)*









Ecole de Technologie Superieur !







Beating other universities in contests is our speciality







oh yes, and we drink lots of































[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 7:41 PM 9-7-2001]


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

The SUNY "UHS" program (University in High School).
Hehe, I'm a junior in high school and I already have 4 college credits


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (candyweißpassat)*

cal state long beach!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (FiveAinOne)*

Not a Dubber, but I go to the University of Colorado in Boulder


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (SuperGroove)*

I go to Hobart and William Smith Colleges -- AKA Hobart College or HWS
here I am:








Stu


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (wolfsburger)*

CCNY (City College of New York) - 1958


[Modified by melech, 9:28 PM 9-7-2001]


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

A proud alumnus of Worcester State College, Worcester, MA.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Pierce College... Damn being a 5yr community college student sucks!


----------



## corrado4lifechick (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

california university of pennsylvania...







no corrados here, but there is a NICE gti


----------



## Hayzus (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Doublearon)*

Graduated December 1998 from Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute - Troy NY


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Hayzus)*

Rochester Institute of Technology


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (bpfoley)*

University of Washington http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biker77 (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Art Center College of Design


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Question: Unless dear old Mom & Dad (or aunt/uncle/grandparent, etc.) or a Trust Fund makes it possible, HOW THE HELL can you afford to own a car while you're a full-time student?








(adopting old-man voice) ... why, back in MY day, we didn't HAVE cars... we WALKED, for miles sometimes, and we LOVED it!








- Bitter Middle-Aged Guy


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (JWESTinNYC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question: Unless dear old Mom & Dad (or aunt/uncle/grandparent, etc.) or a Trust Fund makes it possible, HOW THE HELL can you afford to own a car while you're a full-time student?








[HR][/HR]​my university costs 850$ CAN per session (a year has 2 sessions). My car cost me 3200$ ... I'm 20 yrs old, have a CEGEP diploma in Computer Science and have a good part time job... I have absolutly no problem paying for school ...


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

I go about 25 minutes from home......
*U*niversity of *S*outhern *M*aine
I am enrolled in the 5 year plan unfortunately, but only 2 more to go!!


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Baptist Bible College in PA


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (LIQUIX)*

Massachusetts Communications College


----------



## BensBlackGTI (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (VwG60Kid)*

Orange Coast College 
Im in class right now


----------



## helpmeplease (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BensBlackGTI)*

Cornell University


----------



## phat-black-dub (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

West Virginia University Institute of Technology 
Graduated in May 2000


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (phat-black-dub)*

Mount Saint Marys in Emmitsburg, MD. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Class of 2004


----------



## 1_gekko_1 (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (GTI RB)*

Oregon







State







University


----------



## Tlake (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (1_gekko_1)*

*Bucknell University* baby!
Livin' in the BU Bubble


----------



## Gizzi (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (corrado4lifechick)*

California University of Pennsylvania. Corrado4lifechick, I was behind you today going up the hill after classes were canceled, nice Corrado...beep if you see me in my Blue Bug.


[Modified by Gizzi, 3:19 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

university of hartford. ct.


----------



## PapoGti (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (GtiGuy1)*

Rutgers University


----------



## cmflossin (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (PapoGti)*

University of North Carolina. a tarheel born and a tarheel bred, and when i die i'll be a tarheel dead!


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Western Connecticut...








but next semester, i am transferring to UCONN.


----------



## hioctane (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (cmflossin)*

<<University of North Carolina. a tarheel born and a tarheel bred, and when i die i'll be a tarheel dead!>>
When I was a kid we lived in Raleigh. I've been a Tar Heel fan for a long time (I got Phil Ford's autograph right after the Marquette game in '75 while I was at a Yankees exhibition game at Chapel Hill. During the '76 olympics I had the old "Kupchak, Lagarde, Davis, Ford and Smith vs. The World" poster). I sing the fight song when I'm watching UNC hoops on TV-my wife even sings along sometimes, now that I taught her the words!
"If God isn't a Tar Heel, why is the sky Carolina blue?"


[Modified by hioctane, 1:54 PM 9-12-2001]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (hioctane)*

Penn State Univeristy freshman. I cant wait to bring my car up!


----------



## Golbug (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (jettaevo)*

Carnegie Mellon University...
... where in the parking lot i've seen just about everything from old broken down Chevy's to a suped up NSX








have our fair share of VW's too


----------



## DaBrosch (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (1_gekko_1)*

Oregon State University








And, JWESTinNYC, I am doing it through splendid things called subsidized loans and working FT in the summers.


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Dj Deception)*

McMaster University in Hamilton Ont.!


----------



## Nektah (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Carnegie Mellon University, beeyotch!


----------



## '91_GTi (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DaBrosch)*

Oregon State University
(LMU freshman year)
Studying M.E.


----------



## TealB3Passat (Sep 12, 2001)

I go to Rutgers University!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (boraIV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]University of Arizona my freshman year... now at Arizona State. I know i know that its some sorta sin to do that.... but oh well.
ry[HR][/HR]​ASU for one semester....couldn't stand that stae (much less my roomate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) Will be transfering to UCLA, UCSD, UCSB, Cal, or UCD (first choice).








currently SMC (santa monica college...I hate cc's...way too highschool-ish)


[Modified by what, 11:17 PM 9-17-2001]


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Pkjr703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Went from NOVA to ODU to now JMU, al in va... and I dont know why more people are posting from my skool becasue I see so my Vdubs here, most MK4's







[HR][/HR]​Another JMU guy here. Just graduated a few months ago. I had a black '96 GTI. GO DUKES!


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (DriversWanted)*

Clarkson University upstate ny 
Great fun theres a few nicely hooked up VWs














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

The University of South Carolina here


----------



## InkBlue (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (eightvalvejettacarat)*

GO Trojans! (University of Southern California) Yeah Baby! 
Only 2001.5 Passat there (so far)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TuffguyIX (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (InkBlue)*


----------



## hanner80 (Jul 22, 2000)

*C*alifornia *S*tate *U*niversity, *N*orthridge!








Summer of 2003, I will have my degree! Hey, it rhymes!


----------



## beetle and gti 1.8t lover (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Middlesex County College, in the process of transfering to Rutgers


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (beetle and gti 1.8t lover)*

University of Michigan


----------



## cmflossin (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (hioctane)*

hioctane...... preach it coz.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (TotungSchlag)*

quote:[HR][/HR]East Stroudsburg University....where the men are men and the women are too.[HR][/HR]​Hey hey hey, I live the town over.


----------



## yellow68 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Carnegie Mellon University
Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (yellow68)*

SFSU (San Francisco State University) but might go back down to SJSU (San Jose State University) for their CE program. Can't wait to get high paying job in silicon valley! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LynchMobb (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (wolfsburger)*

Loyola Marymount University


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (KrisC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Starting my junior year at UNC-Chapel Hill







[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]University of North Carolina. a tarheel born and a tarheel bred, and when i die i'll be a tarheel dead![HR][/HR]​heels suuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkkk!







we are gonna kick yo asssssss on saturday








*North Carolina State University*
chip


----------



## amerikaner79 (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (spooled)*

me three...Cal Poly Pomona
parking in the new Lot B is ok, if you don't mind the 20 minute walk to classes in 90 plus degree heat


----------



## ergo1600 (Oct 27, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (poshvw)*

DePaul- Trying to finally finish(after many,many years)


----------



## KrisC (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (ChipGTi)*

_we are gonna kick yo asssssss on saturday_ 
Oh? Guess again son







I thought the win against FSU was just a fluke, but now I'm starting to have just a little more faith since we beat you guys too


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

AiPD = Art Institute Of Portland, OR


----------



## CBass (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

SU.......Stratford University


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Craig_Heitzman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]California Polytechnic State University San Luis Obipos, AKA Cal Poly San Luis. The first! Cal Poly!
[HR][/HR]​cal poly SLO ownz j00 bastards


----------



## KrisC (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (rocco2nr)*

Actually that's kinda funny - my Quantum Mechanics professor this semester is a visiting prof., and he's from Cal Poly








For anyone who's taken physics classes there, his name is Keith Stowe. Really cool guy.


----------



## airyk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

university of maryland college park
um, kinda
i was there, and i'll be back there after getting my grades up at Monkey Kollege (montgomery comm. college)


----------



## 97PhastGSL (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (1sweet16v)*

Mount Hood C.C.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

SUNY(State University of New York) at stony Brook, LI.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (WannaCorrado)*

pan am school of buying tickets around the world at a young age
long name for a universtiy


----------



## robx007 (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

UCR (University of CAlifornia, RaCerZ







) or Riverside


----------



## jordanhangtime (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (robx007)*

*UIC*
University of Illinois at Chicago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HerrGolf (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (jordanhangtime)*

Antioch College.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (HerrGolf)*

BSN from SJSU and should be going back soon for a MSN.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (flygliii)*

*T*he *C*ollege of *N*ew *J*ersey. cant wait to get out of here!


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (eudorrra)*

KU


----------



## Jace (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (scidanw)*

UC San Diego, class of 1978, definitely old school.
jerrold


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Jace)*

Graduated from Western Washington University last August http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (BlackWolfsburg)*

Syracuse 2000


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (Air23h20)*

MCC...Manchester Community College FTMFW


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (bharry07)*

wow, back from 7 years in the archives:
Bloomsburg University
-Medical Imaging


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:21 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (scrubs_barbie)*

Georgia Tech in Savannah
Mechanical Engineering


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (OneAbsolute277)*

ACM Allegany College of Maryland 
- automotive tech
AIP Art Institute of Pittsburgh 
- transportation design


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

The University of the Arts.......in Philly.
-sculpture


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Where do dubbers go to college? (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_BSN from SJSU and should be going back soon for a MSN.

In response to an elbow from fellow dubber wife...She's an SFSU Gator and is applying to the MSN/NP program at UCSF. Our 5yo daughter hasn't decided on hers yet...


----------



## London-Julz (Aug 29, 2007)

Hofstra, L.I from Sept, so i'm on the look out for a nice mk4 TDI!
Julz.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

GEORGE MASON UNIVERSITY


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Texas or UT or The University of Texas at Austin


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

I start my freshman year in the fall at Plattsburgh State University in NY... Any locals?


----------



## mooshka (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_The University of the Arts.......in Philly.
-sculpture


x2
but not for sculpture, for industrial design...
only if you would have stuck with I.D. tyler!


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (mooshka)*

Undergrad was the University of Utah (UofU)
Grad-school was Virginia Commonwealth University (VCU)
I'm not sure if i'm going to go for a doctorate... but right now it's looking like a big no


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Pierce College.. (community college)
transferring to UC Irvine!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (15degreeGTI)*

University of New Hampshire
Done and done in June


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

funny that most of the people that originally posted in this thread are probably done school
University of Manitoba -----> Asper School of Business
page 6 pwned


----------



## DuBR32G (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (chrismkay3)*

University of North Texas


----------



## Becket (Sep 21, 2007)

I go to Sonoma State University the most exciting place on earth!


----------



## 4MoPassat (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Becket)*

I went to UMass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (4MoPassat)*

I went to *UCC * (Mexico)


----------



## RedRabbit (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

University of Arizona College of Pharmacy


----------

